# Email from [email protected]



## kclay70 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello! I received an email from the address above that my visa has been approved but I have not received the confirmation emails for my husband and son. I am the one traveling over on a company sponsorship. Any advice would be appreciated because I'm freaking out a bit.


----------

